# doggie smell



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Wish I had an answer for you. My Katie has a distinct doggy aroma, but she definitely needs a bath. We're hoping to give her one this weekend.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I am new to this poodle world... but I thought one of the best things about poodles is that they don't smell. I don't think mine does, but could this change? 

I will be interested in this thread. Thanks


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't know.... my poodle never has a doggie smell, even if it's been a few weeks since a bath, although he will smell dirty if he gets into something. Could it be their ears, breath or anal glands?


----------



## Pudel-Fan (Nov 1, 2011)

My spoos don't smell, unless they find something to roll in or once when one of them had an ear infection. The ear infection smell then is sort of yeastie ( if there is such a word). You mention that your poodles go to a pool in the summer. Is it possible they got water in their ears and didn't get dried out quite enough? 

It would seem that if it was their breath or teeth, you would be able to tell where the odor was coming from when they give you doggie kisses.

Since you just gave them baths, they should not smell and it may indicate a health problem. Good for you for noticing and checking it out.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

To smell two days after a bath does not seem right to me. Swizzle likes to roll around in the grass and I may give him a bath between groomings so he is nice and poodle fluffy but he is not exuding an odor that is coming from him. When Swizzle was a puppy his breath smelled bad when he was losing teeth - how old are your dogs? The ears are a likely source of odor - they may have an infection. Could their food be disagreeing with them? If you can't pinpoint the source of the smell a trip to the vet may be in order.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

No its not the ears - sometimes I think the saliva from licking can do it - but I smell the top of the head or the back - sometimes its stinky and sometimes it isnt - its really weird! Now yesterday they were smelly and today not so much - so I dunno!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

maybe its just a doggie smell and I have a sensitive nose! lol


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Well if it is not the ears, mouth or rear end that is a good thing. I bought the Les Pouches shampoo which smells great. It lasts but it not overpowering and Swizzle smells so good that I love to burrow my nose in his fur. Definately an improvement on the dirty foot smell. Next time you are at the vet mention it and have him smell your dogs and see if they notice anything unusual. Some dogs are more smelly than others, just like people, and perhaps your dogs are a bit on the musty side but I would just want to make sure it is not related to anything medical.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Something not a lot of owners notice, but groomers sure do—the collars! Do they wear them all the time, and when they swim? Collars get nasty, especially when dogs swim (even in treated pools). They stay damp long after the dog is dry, and combining dirt with oils from the coat, warmth of skin and long lasting damp, they grow all kinds of stink on them. Left long enough, I've seen them cause hot spots on the neck, contributing to dog smell (this is on dogs people don't groom often though, I rarely see it on a poodle). I hate putting a disgusting collar back on a freshly cleaned dog I just groomed!

If they're the typical nylon or cloth type, you can usually throw them in the washer on hot setting to kill any bacteria or fungus, or replace your collars regularly. Leather collars are less apt to grow stinky stuff, but they still need occasional washing. Most leather collars are cured enough that you can scrub them with dishsoap and water and then give them a rub with any sort of light oil.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Excellent point lavillerose and not something that many of us would think about. I never leave Swizzle's collar on in the house. I think they are dangerous to wear when not supervised. I have heard stories of dogs getting hanged.


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

That's interesting, I think my Gracie is smelly too, but my husband says he doesn't smell it. I also think I notice it more a day or two after a bath, then it mellows out. My vet says she has waxy ears but didn't say anything about an infection. I just smelled her ears, and they don't smell bad the way her skin does sometimes. 

What shampoo do you use? I have been using up the regular pet store shampoo I bought so I can buy something better, and I think it may be causing the issue. I'm thinking it might be too basic (pH) and react with her skin as her normal oils balance it back out. I'm not sure if this is even an issue with dogs, but it's my only guess.. I don't recall any odd smells after she got back from the groomer, but she's due for another visit so I will see if that is the case then.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

How often do you guys bath your poodles? I have been giving Carley a bath every 2 weeks, sometimes 3 weeks. I have to bath my shih tuz's weekly because they are smelly. The breeder I got her from said ,"once a month"... but I think she needs it more than that. Even at 3 weeks she does not smell bad.

Also, she has a short coat right now and I would think that makes a differances too.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle gets a bath every 3 weeks. I use to use a shampoo I picked up at Petco. I now use Les Pouches puppy for his face and another brightening Les Pouches for his body. I like it much better. I can tell the difference in his coat texture and shine (plus he smells great). I think the puppy is much better for his face - he never gave me trouble but he is much less squirmy now when I do his face. Now he just lets me scrub away. I am not sure why - I was always careful not to get anything in his eyes.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I know all dogs are different, but I'd be a bit concerned about a smelly poodle. Mine never smells doggy ... he sometimes gets whiffy when he's rolled in something or been muddy a lot, but it's not a doggy smell.

Mine usually gets bathed every two or three weeks, although less in the summer as there is usually less mud to worry about.

What is yours eating, Pamela? I'd clean ears thoroughly and ensure the dog is getting a high quality diet.


----------



## Christina1960 (Mar 25, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> When Swizzle was a puppy his breath smelled bad when he was losing teeth .


I've had my Piper less than a week and she has started smelling, so maybe it's due to teething. I thought the smell might be the tearing as her eyes tear a lot! She's just about 9 months old, is she too young to have her hair cut? Her hair is over her eyes as well as in her eyes.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Christina - it is possible that teething is making her breath smell, although she should be through the worst. Could it be her ears? Poodles can be very prone to ear infections, that can have a very unpleasant smell.

At nine months she should already have had lots of experience with the groomer - poodle pups usually get their first trim before they leave the breeder. Has she been regularly brushed and combed? It will make the groomers job a lot easier if her coat is reasonably clean and is mat free. I would make an appointment with a groomer as soon as possible, and discuss the best trim for her, depending on how much time you want to spend grooming her yourself, and the condition of her coat.

If she has a lot of tearing it may be worth checking with your vet - excessive tearing can someimes be caused by conditions like entropion or a blocked tear duct, and it is always a good idea to eliminate those. You could ask him to check her teeth and her ears at the same time!


----------



## Christina1960 (Mar 25, 2012)

fjm said:


> Hi Christina - it is possible that teething is making her breath smell, although she should be through the worst. Could it be her ears? Poodles can be very prone to ear infections, that can have a very unpleasant smell.
> 
> At nine months she should already have had lots of experience with the groomer - poodle pups usually get their first trim before they leave the breeder. Has she been regularly brushed and combed? It will make the groomers job a lot easier if her coat is reasonably clean and is mat free. I would make an appointment with a groomer as soon as possible, and discuss the best trim for her, depending on how much time you want to spend grooming her yourself, and the condition of her coat.
> 
> If she has a lot of tearing it may be worth checking with your vet - excessive tearing can someimes be caused by conditions like entropion or a blocked tear duct, and it is always a good idea to eliminate those. You could ask him to check her teeth and her ears at the same time!


It's not her ears..they smell fine. I was thinking, could it be one of the chews I bought her? That would coincide with when I started to notice the smell. At any rate, as soon as I get her papers telling me what shots she's had, I'll make an appt. at the vet and also to have her groomed. 
I really appreciate all the info


----------

